# Dentist Recommendation ?



## Lenochka

Hi Experienced Forum Members,
arrived in Singapore a few months ago...and the most important things such as flat, insurance, employment pass etc etc are sorted...

now I am looking for a good, reliable dentist for anxious patients.....the whole family shudders by the thought of having to go to one......
therefore, can anybody recommend one ? Possibly one which does not see an expat as a "walking 100 Dollar bill", i.e. which does not cost an arm & a leg...
need some cleaning and some implants done....

Cheers
L.


----------



## simonsays

The doctors here have a price fixed by SMC and it is advertised - no hidden charges, unless like, when you do root canal complications arise.

Check out the large Dental groups - you couldn't be taken for a ride .. the Doctors have clean ethics  After all, this is Singapore


----------



## Lenochka

I know, I know ecureilx....all in Singapore is transparent and all are treated equally.....

now...:focus:

and where are the recommendations ?


----------



## simonsays

Q & M Dental Group, To Provide Quality and Accessible Dental Healthcare To The Nation.


----------



## simonsays

Almost all dental groups list their 'prices' at the entrance.

you will be better off with a dental insurance plan, as some dental surgery can cost a bomb ..


----------



## Lenochka

Cheers.
Dental insurance is ok...but that depends on the pre-conditions. It will also be difficult to get a life insurance if you're already diagnosed with a terminally ill disease...if you know what I mean...



but I agree....some treatment can break the bank 

have you had personal experience with these folks ?


----------



## simonsays

My cousin had her wisdom tooth removed, and the staff were great in the follow ups .. Set her back by 600 S$

And my uncle had his teeth crowned. 

Some charges are given here .. Q & M Dental Group, FAQ Answer All Your Enquiries

Great staff and reminded on the follow up for the root wisdom tooth removal


----------



## Lenochka

Great info, thanks ecureilx !!


----------



## Pearly

I used GPA at Parkview Square - superb work with ceramic implants made there and then!


----------



## Lenochka

Hi Pearly,
sounds good....would you mind sharing with me some numbers in relation to the $$$ you had to shell out for that ? 

Many thanks
M.


----------



## Pearly

Mine was major work after a cycling accident knocked out my front teeth! For the post and crown implants I had done, each was about $1200. For a crown it was $800. The dentist will make your tooth ready, digitally scan the remaining tooth and digitally form a crown to match yourt existing teeth. You then go and sit in the massage chair while you new tooth is being made - about 20 minutes. You sit back in the chair and he will fit the new tooth. Go in broken, come out fixed! I had broken off two and a half teeth, but no-one can tell now!


----------



## keikoling

there's a dental surgery clinic located along Tanjong Katong Road


----------



## Lenochka

Hi Keikoling...
thanks very much....but...there are loads of them around.....

however, I am looking for recommendations and experiences from a quality as well as from a "not being a rip off place" perspective


----------



## Madalene

hi, 
my friend owns ToofDoctor.. is good to try t out.. they have a few branches these days..


----------



## seoche

Try Lam dental Clinic located at 1 Grange Rd #10-01 Orchard Building Singapore 239693
(Located opposite Cineleisure @ Orchard Road)
Call 6235 0646 for an appointment.


They got the best residence doctor.


----------



## puja8

Hi --firstly thanks to the forum, I was able to find who I would call finally a perfect dentist for my little daughter and I. I am one of those anxious patients who has actually been avoiding going to a dentist for fear of a bad experience, impatience by the professional , etc-- I have had dentists in the past outside tell me what I am doing wrong or will do wrong and write up elaborate treatment plans vs give a pragmatic solution, treat me with professional care. I did quite a bit of research and finally found Dr Shaun Thompson. He is from the US--he works at expat dental and you can find them at +6563976718 at Novena Medical Center (for some reason I cant post URLs yet but I believe they have a website at expatdental dot com-- what stood out was (1)his knowledge and positive attitude--he won't scare you but make you fall in love with your teeth again (2) his use of technology-- I am have been really scared of the X Rays and how my previous dentists insisted on a bunch of them (that I actually stopped going)--instead he uses the latest digital photography imaging which allows him to see quite a bit without radiation--that is truly a first and you can see it too on the screen (3) he is not aggressive rather conservative and he focuses on the right treatment. His sense of humor keeps you happy instead of scared-and this is something others said too and I found it to be true. A dentist was the highest on my anxiety list having moved to singapore just recently and I feel Dr Shaun was an amazing discovery-- and again thanks to this forum


----------



## Kitara

St. Andrew's Dental Surgeons St Andrew Dental is good! I miss my SG dental!


----------



## Sheilakaursheila

I needed a baby tooth extracted at44 years old this was not good , I trusted Jacqueline Goh from River Valley Gentle Dental Group and was very pleasantly surprised. Coming back from Dubai I had a tough time locating a good dentist in Sg who knows her stuff, and has great chair-side manner and is affordable and up to speed on modern practices and not pushy!! The cleaning was a breeze and totally non-judgemental and then came the extraction wh worked really well and easily then she was careful to mention beforehand that there cld be a small issue cos the tooth might come out in two. But she got it out in one pc and that was a real winner!

My experience with other dentists in Sg was not pleasant. May be will update cos I've to go back for an implant once things heal. Anyways this was my experience and I am so grateful n wanted to share this! And if someone out there is apprehensive about dentists in Sg like I was, I would recommend u give her a call and see if you two work well together!


----------



## agapegg

I have been going to Dr Justin Saga. He is now with GPA Dental. He's really good at wisdom teeth extraction and dental implants. He is very gentle and very good at what he does. Really felt assured that he knows what he's doing and he's really knowledgable too. According to his website he used to work in New Zealand for over 10 years before he came to Singapore. Definitely would recommend him to anyone who is anxious about seeing a dentist. He's good and reliable.


----------

